# FTP change directory command won't work properly



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to help with this, but it has me stumped. I set up my home network so all of the PCs can share files using FTP. All of the FTP commands work fine (get, put, dir/ls, pwd, etc.) but I am having minor issues with the cd command. I am able to cd to directories that have single-word names, such as WINNT, system32, Inetpub, Desktop, and so on. But when I try to cd to a directory with a multiple-word name, such as "Documents and Settings" or "Program Files", I receive "550: The system cannot find the file specified." This is happening on all of my PCs.

Has anyone else had this problem? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put quotes around the name, i.e.

Documents and Settings would be "Documents and Settings" in the FTP command.


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks man! That works!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

